# Orange Co, NC - Jessie A100344 Baby



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.co.orange.nc.us follow links to Animal Services

Jessie, Blanket B&T, baby

Two more here, Carmen and GInger








[/img]


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

poor things said they been there since aug 28th, looks about 10 wks old there is a long coat female there looks like they are adorable


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't believe such a cute little thing has been there so long! I hope he finds a nice family.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Unbelievable that they are still there after so long. Puppies tend to get snapped up around here. 
Could the three GSD pups be litter mates? It seems to be too much of a coincidence that three pups, same age and same breed should all show up in the same shelter, at the same time, and not be related.
Sheilah


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

They are adorable! Oh God, I live in North Carolina and if this was the right time I'd take any one of them in a second. I hope someone saves them. Surely such sweet puppies won't have any trouble.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## nakialady (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello I don't often post on here...I live in Lake Wylie SC ...I tried calling the shelter but they were closed last nite and will not be open till 12pm today...I am looking to adopt one of the pups...Carmen the female...if anyone wants any info on them I would be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## nakialady (Jul 16, 2006)

I am waiting for them to open and will be calling about picking her up today without having them spay her due to the 6hr round trip time...I am hoping I can just give them vet ref's and personal ref's so as not to take 2 trips up. If I have to wait till they spay her I will be taking the trip up today to leave the deposit.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe you can give them a credit card no. over the phone for the adoption/spay fees and fax your vet ref. When you do go, visit with the other pups and talk to the staff about their health, behavior, etc. Thanks.

PS: Maybe it would be easier raising TWO pups together (hint)??


----------



## nakialady (Jul 16, 2006)

I have one dog now....and I am not sure my cats could handle 2 pups LOL...I have done feline rescue in Fl and Ct for 10+ yrs and that is exactly how I would adopt out kittens/cats...2 @ at time so they would have company and a playmate...thanx for the reply


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I would be willing to take one of the pups if someone was traveling up north? Anyone know of any transports coming this way?


----------



## nakialady (Jul 16, 2006)

I just spoke to someone @ the shelter, I am waiting for her to fax me over an application...I will be paying for spay and adoption via CC and hope to p/u on Thursday...I am adopting Carmen ID # A100345...


----------



## nakialady (Jul 16, 2006)

I would be happy to p/u one for transport while there to p/u the female I would be adopting if some one wants to meet me for the pup who is going up north


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: WBorrelliI would be willing to take one of the pups if someone was traveling up north? Anyone know of any transports coming this way?


If you get the LH, can I come to your house to play with her? and squeeze her?


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Why don't you take the other one, Moei?? Hash Brown needs a buddy! All his left last night..









Anyone know how I could get at least one of them up here? I would be willing to pay the transport cost, I just do not know where to start. I would also pay with my credit card over the phone and get it moving! HELP! We can save these guys!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Check with the shelter directly. They may know a volunteer who does transports. That's how I got a 3 legged GS out of Ohio shelter to a PA rescue this week.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have emailed the shelter- thanks Dogsaver.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok, Kathy B and I are chatting- she is pulling 2 dogs from Gaston- I MapQuested it and Gaston to Hillsboro is about 108 miles..Is anyone heading that way that could pull him if I get all the paperwork and money to the A/C? They would be there around noon on Tues..I know it is a FAR stretch, but I thought I would ask..Thank you in advance!


----------



## nakialady (Jul 16, 2006)

I just paid the adoption fee for Carmen (female ID A100345)..I will be picking her up on Thursday 9/18 around 4pm..leaving from charlotte nc..3hr road trip I would be happy to pull a pup and bring it back down towards charlotte if needed


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

If it makes a difference, I would be willing to pay someone to get the little boy there- Or donate to their rescue of choice.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wendy,
You could contact GSD rescue in Raleigh: http://www.gsdrescue.org/

They're in the Raleigh area which looks fairly close to this shelter. Maybe they would have some resources who could help.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Kris- I am gonna head over there now and check it out!


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

They're not posted on the http://www.co.orange.nc.us follow links to Animal Services website. Did they make it to safety?


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

huh- your right! They are gone..I will call them, although I am sure they are closed..Darn! 4Paws- did they mention if the others got adopted?


----------



## nakialady (Jul 16, 2006)

hello all here is the direct email for Pamela Wilson who I have communicated with...my adoption has gone thru awaiting them to spay her on Weds for my p/u Thursday early pm.
[email protected]...I will try to call 2morrow 2 c if the rest were adopted out...here is there # 919-9677383 ask for Pamela


----------



## nakialady (Jul 16, 2006)

When I did call to confirm my adoption she had told me they were all still there...my next door neighbor went onto the website a few hours later while I was out and informed me they were no longer listed and I tried to call but they were closed already


----------

